# Happy Birthday PrincessFiona60!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 22, 2014)

Hope you have a snappy-good day! Best wishes for health, wealth, and happiness in the coming years.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, PF!


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday PF 

Have an awesome day & celebrate in style !


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, dear PF!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Have a GREAT DAY!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Alix (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday to my favorite ogress! Have a wonderful day. Wishing you much joy and peace this coming year.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2014)

♫♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ PrincessFiona! ♪ ♫


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Princess Fi

Josie


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, Princess!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 22, 2014)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, thank you...having a great day so far!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday your Ogerness!  Sorry I am late to the party but with power outages, a scared and clingy dog, a rough pain night and then all the stuff going on in our Capitol, I have not had a chance.  And I have been waiting for this day for awhile!

Glad you are having a great day. 

Oh, I was also busy making this princess cake for you, but TB grabbed a slice on his way out the door to work


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Pretty cake!  I hope TB is enjoying it!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 22, 2014)

A most Merry Wish for a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## creative (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh I have only just seen this?  Am I too late to wish you a great day?  If so, how did it go?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 22, 2014)

Hauoli la hanau, Kamalii Wahine Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just got back from dinner, well worth the trip.  Wild party Ogres that we are, we were home by 7:30 PM.  I did go absolutely nuts and had a Whyte Ladie Gin Gimlet, Shrek had a Guinness.

I think I like Gin Gimlets better than Gin and Tonics.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2014)

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Ogress Supreme!  Sounds like you had a great one.  Nice beginning to another year ahead.


----------

